# Problem with Mexican whipping cream



## ricwhiting (Jul 15, 2006)

Last night I was ready to fold the whipped cream into my coconut pie filling. The cream, the bowl and beaters were ice cold. (Being in Mexico I should tell all that it was the kind kept in the dairy case, not in a can.) BIG problem: that cream simply would not come up to semi-stiff peaks. Having no Cobasan, I used 2 TBLSP of confectioner's sugar per 1 1/4 cup of cream. I used a hand held mixer and I beat and beat and beat some more. 15 minutes later, the cream was still quite liquid, though it did have some very slight thickening. 
I have never, in all my 65 years of cooking/baking, had this happen to me before. 
Does anyone have any ideas of why this happened ?
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had to look up Cobasan (whipped cream stabilizer). 

My thought is the cream didn’t have enough butterfat to whip and in your case you would need some sort of stabilizer. If you don’t have cobasan then you could probably get away with adding some gelatin to get it to whip. Soften gelatin in a bit of water/cold cream. Heat til dissolved. Let cool to room temp. Start whipping the cream and add the cooled gelatin mixture. If you need specific ratios just Google “gelatin whipped cream”.


----------



## ricwhiting (Jul 15, 2006)

chefpeon said:


> I had to look up Cobasan (whipped cream stabilizer).
> 
> My thought is the cream didn't have enough butterfat to whip and in your case you would need some sort of stabilizer. If you don't have cobasan then you could probably get away with adding some gelatin to get it to whip. Soften gelatin in a bit of water/cold cream. Heat til dissolved. Let cool to room temp. Start whipping the cream and add the cooled gelatin mixture. If you need specific ratios just Google "gelatin whipped cream".


Thank you, chefpeon


----------



## samst.germain (Aug 5, 2009)

We had this issue one year at our bakery during the Christmas season. We had bought a different brand of Heavy Cream that week because our regular brand was unavailable. The new brand just would not whip up nicely. Our thought was not enough butterfat. I wish we had thought to try gelatin like chefpeon suggested!


----------



## ricwhiting (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you all. I now buy all of my whipping cream in the U.S. It has much, much more butterfat.


----------



## Alma_Hg (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you for your advices


----------



## Lora_I (Dec 9, 2020)

I have the same problem when mixing my whipped cream with vanilla extract etc. Have you thought about buying some cream chargers and dispenser? It would save you a ton of time and frustration creamchargers.co.uk


----------

